# Music to prop by?



## Coonce-Ewing (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm curious what music people play when they are working on these wonderful creations? When I brew beer I listen to old school rock (Zepplin, Floyd, Hendrix) and then some occasional Buffet and George Thoroughgood.

When working on Halloween stuff I tend to be a little more 90's Seattle scene rock.

What do you listen to?

(Zombie F, if this is too off-topic for this area, I apologize).


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

No worry, this seems like the right place for it. It's a "grey area topic" so it could go either here or in the Halloween forum. 

I play a lot of Type O Negative, Rob Zombie, White Zombie, Misfits, Calabrese and of course, Midnight Syndicate.

Oh yeah, and Danzig.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I like to listen to The Cramps, Social Distortion or anything rockabilly. Sometimes I rock out to Sublime or Public Enemy, Rage, The Clash etc...
I highly recommend "Cramps: Bad Music for Bad People" as music to prop by...
Good idea for a thread, Coonce!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> No worry, this seems like the right place for it. It's a "grey area topic" so it could go either here or in the Halloween forum.
> 
> I play a lot of Type O Negative, Rob Zombie, White Zombie, Misfits, Calabrese and of course, Midnight Syndicate.
> 
> Oh yeah, and Danzig.


There is actually a thread about this already in Off-Topic..

If this belongs here, and I agree it does, it means the Moderator for Off-Topic (Zombie..hehe) would have to merge that thread with this one..
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2125&highlight=music


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

When I build my props I usually listen to some type of rock, rap drives me crazy. If I had to choose a type of rock though its punk like - Anti-Flag, The Vandals, Pennywise, NOFX....etc, btw this is a great topic!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I work in my garage, where there's a lot of sawdust. Incidentally, the cd player on my radio died, so I have to listen to the radio. The local station of choice for me then plays rock from the 80's, like VH, Journey, Aerosmith. There's nothing like corpsifying a blucky to ACDC's Hell's Bells.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

cant go wrong with acdc


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't listen to any music because the only time I get to build is when my kids are asleep. I'm usually in deep thought and wouldn't here the music anyway. I like rock, heavy metal, depends on my mood. I do like Pink Floyd, however I'm not sure I would build props to it.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I listen to Midnight Syndicate when working on some stuff, a CD of assorted Halloween sounds and music I made for other projects and then, when cleaning up the mess or rearranging the work shop, it would have to be Let's Groove by Earth Wind and Fire. I know, I know, not very Halloweeny but a great song to move and dance to...it gives me energy to get the cleaning up done that I need. Besides, I'm OLD and have never heard of most of the groups mentioned here!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

and crystal method ...high roller ,trip like i do


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I'll put on my DellDJ and listen to Disturbed, Tool, older Queensryche, Rush, Dream Theater.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Can't believe noone builds to King Diamond!

I like to build to soundscapes from haunted houses. Kinda gets me in the mood, (for prop building that is).


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

When I want to actually get something done fast it's: Disturbed, Queen of the Damned soundtrack, Rob Zombie. Just really depends on my mood and what I'm doing. :devil:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I forgot to mention AFI and Gwar.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Tool


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Since I throw a Halloween party every year and usually burn a custom soundtrack for the party, I tend to get the music for that done as early as possible and listen to the CD I burn it on while I'm finishing things up. It always has lots of Rob Zombie on it, but I like to keep a fairly wide variety of musical styles on it. I end up with everything from instrumental tracks from the Silent Hill games to the Ramones to the Munster's theme to Marilyn Manson. Anything that's got a good spooky vibe to it that I think people will like. 

...And if I manage to get to work on Halloween a little early, it's last year's party soundtrack that's in the player.


----------

